# What do we do with our rings?



## bella_b (Feb 6, 2010)

My husband and I both decided it was time to part while the terms were still pleasant and it's been a positive experience for the both of us. We're both certainly much happier being apart now, but now the rings are off, what do we do with them?

Should we hang on to them for a while, wear them on the other hand, pass them on, hock them, sell them, burn them, throw them in the ocean/bush?

What is the general etiquette in regards to what you do with your rings? He has his one band and I have 3, engagement, wedding and eternity.

Opinions and thoughts?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I put my aside and will wait to do anything rash. 

However, after 25 years, we had a pretty good run and still love each other. I may end up saving for my children in some way.

I'm just unsure.


----------



## bella_b (Feb 6, 2010)

I imagine there are some people out there wondering the same thing. My fingers are teeny tiny so I don't see the point in hanging onto them as a hand-me-down since they're only going to fit a stick and we ended up getting divorced. Kinda cursed IMO. We were only married 2 years.


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my wife sold hers. I put mine away in a box with old cards and our wedding album. Just memories now.


----------



## ashley-renea (Feb 26, 2010)

If you guys are SURE u want EVER be together again...I would just put them away...maybe if your both UNSURE what the future holds and hope to ONE DAY have a "happy life together" Maybe u could wear them on the other hand?? I dont know thats a hard question GOOD LUCK


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Only matters what you hold onto or let go of in your mind.

Ring represents love and commitment that no longer is promised. I'd lose the rings.
Give them to a homeless person and let them hock them.

Unless of course we're talking diamonds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

About 6 weeks after we separated, after hardly taking my wedding ring off in 15 years, I lost mine in the ocean while going for a swim. I was slowly losing weight and it was becoming loose.

Talk about God trying to tell me something. . .the ocean is a very meaningful place for me but I don't want to bore the forum.


----------



## bella_b (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah, we're talking diamonds lol. in all 3! nothing fancy but nothing scant either.
Scannerguard- I've been getting dermatitis under my rings. I'd take them off for it to heal then put them back on and it comes back. God was telling me something too!

Might hang onto them for a lil while even though I know there is no chance of us getting back together. Prolly end up keeping one for the 'records' with the album etc. and sell the others. 

just didn't know if there was etiquette 
thanks


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

bella_b said:


> yeah, we're talking diamonds lol. in all 3! nothing fancy but nothing scant either.
> Scannerguard- I've been getting dermatitis under my rings. I'd take them off for it to heal then put them back on and it comes back. God was telling me something too!
> 
> Might hang onto them for a lil while even though I know there is no chance of us getting back together. Prolly end up keeping one for the 'records' with the album etc. and sell the others.
> ...


Oh there IS an etiquette...

It's exactly what feels right to YOU.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

my rings started to feel sort of heavy for my hand after a while (regular wedding ring and engagement ring) and i only wear them when we go out. i guess that was a sign too eh?
personally i would give the rings back. you can pawn it too and buy yourself something nicer..


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife told me today she wants to sell hers. Still thinking about herself before her own daughters....


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually crushed mine with my L hand. My particular wedding ring had a cut out on it so if it got "caught up" on equipment while I was working in the service, it would break away and not deglove my finger.

Anyway, like everything my marriage currently represents, my ring is now grossly misshapened, flattened, and warped. Good times.

LIL


----------

